
Show HN: Rainbow HAT for Android Things - whiskers
https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/rainbow-hat-for-android-things
======
whiskers
We've been working with the Android Things team at Google to create a great
experience for getting started with Android Things on Raspberry Pi.

The end result is Rainbow HAT - a mixture of sensors, displays, sounds, and
inputs all on a single HAT.

If you have any questions feel free to ask!

